# Rosie's Babies



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Here we are at last  Hope you like them 
Kitten one - green collar was the first born and had put on 11g overnight
Kitten two - orange collar had put on 21g 
A pair of little piglets with all that milk to themselves 



























But they're still fighting over one nipple!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: they must be both girls then if they are fighting already :lol:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Purrrrfect...well worth the wait


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Well worth the wait.They are little cuties :001_wub:Rosie seems to have taken motherhood in her stride,even if she did think about it for a while


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, finally!! They are so cute and do look very chunky. Well done Rosie!

I didn't get to the other thread yet to see when she decided to have them--hope you weren't up alllll night


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well worth waiting for - they are beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

So adorabubble :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Love those cute little collars too!


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

oh theyre so adoreable! tell mummy she looks just beautiful youd have never known shed just given birth! xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Typical! My three all fought over each other's nipples. Always wanted the one that brother or sister had got hold of, even if the same brother or sister had just given another one up for you a second before!

Congratulations to you.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: beautiful . Definatley worth the wait 

Rosie looks a happy proud mum


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

They are both stunning, well done Rosie and congrats to the proud grandparents x


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

What gorgeous little kittens! Mummy's beautiful too obviously.

I hope you don't mind me being nosey but what do you use for the collars on the kittens? As I have said before in a few years time I want to open a private rescue and having a pregnant cat come in is always going to be a possibility. Doing as much research as I can now.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, they are just adorable._


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Awww they are both gorgeous! Well done Rosie!
Freckle came to investigate and meowed very loudly at the screen  I think that translates to well done


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Have I missed the thread "kittens arrived"?
When were they born?

Siamese babies dont you just love em what a pair of cuties.

That it you gone and done it now..... I WANT KITTIES

Ive had a mating this week with Vogue so fingers crossed my kitties will be on their way in the near future


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations they both look lovely and so does mummy. xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So sweet


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

swatton42 said:


> What gorgeous little kittens! Mummy's beautiful too obviously.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me being nosey but what do you use for the collars on the kittens? As I have said before in a few years time I want to open a private rescue and having a pregnant cat come in is always going to be a possibility. Doing as much research as I can now.


The collars are thin strips of fleece fabric. I use them because the kittens are all born white and it's easier to tell which is which for weighing etc. more so when there are more kittens 
And thank you all for your lovely comments  Rosie and babies are very well and she is a very happy, relaxed mummy.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

sharon_gurney said:


> Have I missed the thread "kittens arrived"?
> When were they born?
> 
> Siamese babies dont you just love em what a pair of cuties.
> ...


They were born Thursday night  well technically one was Thursday and one was Friday  - details are on the 'still waiting' thread
Hope all goes to plan with Vogue :thumbup:


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

So beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:
Mommy looks just like my Mesha, she is Lilac point. Is Rosie Lilac point too?
What colour do you think the babies are going to be?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Gorgeous podgy little bundles!
Does that mean that the woman who wants two will take these two and that you will have to let down other expectant slaves, though?


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

I want....

So glad the wait is over, and you have 2 stunning little kittens...I really must stop looking at kitten pics - I really want more cats but I know that now isn't the time...oh well only another year or two hopefully.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Crushmer said:


> So beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:
> Mommy looks just like my Mesha, she is Lilac point. Is Rosie Lilac point too?
> What colour do you think the babies are going to be?


Rosie is a lilac point and so is their dad so babies will be lilacs too 



Paddypaws said:


> Gorgeous podgy little bundles!
> Does that mean that the woman who wants two will take these two and that you will have to let down other expectant slaves, though?


I've spoken with or emailed all expectant slaves. The lady who wants two wanted two girls but as yet I'm not certain of the sexes (I'm awful when they're tiny ) When I told her she said, 'Oh, well if it's one of each I don't mind.' Not sure how she feels about two boys though. Other slaves were either already suited with other kitties or were very understanding when I told them that both were provisionally reserved but I would let them know if things changed. I did hate thinking that I had let people down but not so worried now that I know some had already found kittens elsewhere.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

notsure said:


> I want....
> 
> So glad the wait is over, and you have 2 stunning little kittens...I really must stop looking at kitten pics - I really want more cats but I know that now isn't the time...oh well only another year or two hopefully.


Shall I block you from my posts so when I post more pics of little Henry, it'll stop your Kitten broodiness:ihih::ihih::ihih:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: beautiful . Definatley worth the wait
> 
> Rosie looks a happy proud mum


Oooh!!! They are stunning:001_wub::001_wub::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: congratulations to all


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Very beautiful Kittens as always Lynn  And I would imagine they are going to get big and strong quick with all that milk to themselves


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lynn, they are the most gorgeous littlest bundles....................... :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Rosie looks so content with them and I'm sure they are going to be wee baby heifers with all that milk to themselves. 

Just scrummy!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

PetloverJo said:


> Shall I block you from my posts so when I post more pics of little Henry, it'll stop your Kitten broodiness:ihih::ihih::ihih:


_who is little Henry ??????.,,,_


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

They are just such cute little chunkers. Having just looked at Tellingtails' update before this, I've overdosed on Siamese cuteness and will have to do something to make myself stop wanting a Siamese kitten.


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

What beautiful little furballs


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> The collars are thin strips of fleece fabric. I use them because the kittens are all born white and it's easier to tell which is which for weighing etc. more so when there are more kittens
> And thank you all for your lovely comments  Rosie and babies are very well and she is a very happy, relaxed mummy.


Ahh genius idea!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

the babies look lovely! I love all white babies :001_wub:
Put some pics up of the bits we can help you sex them!  How ar they doing today?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> the babies look lovely! I love all white babies :001_wub:
> Put some pics up of the bits we can help you sex them!  How ar they doing today?


They're both doing very well and Rosie is such a confident mummy. She's very happy for me to pick them up and weigh them, she'll leave them for a bit to come downstairs for a snuggle and food (and Dreamies ) Mai Tai is happy to just sit in the same room on the bed and isn't interested in the kittens at all.
I'll see if I can get decent photos :blushing: I just find it easier when the kittens are a bit bigger


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

The more I see of Siamese kittens the more I want one, I didnt even like Siamese before I joined her - they looked all angular and pointy (think Lady and the Tramp!) - but the ones I have seen here arent like that at all!!

But then I also want a Raggie, and a Bengal, and a full breed NFC and so many others *sigh*


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd have a new cat every week if I could afford the cats and had the space lol


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Shall I block you from my posts so when I post more pics of little Henry, it'll stop your Kitten broodiness:ihih::ihih::ihih:


never...I'll not survive if I can't at least experience kitten fun vicariously


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> The more I see of Siamese kittens the more I want one, I didnt even like Siamese before I joined her - they looked all angular and pointy (think Lady and the Tramp!) - but the ones I have seen here arent like that at all!!
> 
> But then I also want a Raggie, and a Bengal, and a full breed NFC and so many others *sigh*


I must admit that even though I love siamese, and my next cat will be a siamese (probably a seal point like my first girl), I also don't like the newer more angular head shaped variety - give me a traditional type anytime....and then ofc as kittens are better in pairs - I'll need a raggie, or an mc or a nfc or a <insert a myriad of breeds here> as well.


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Pure... cuteness...:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awww the bubbies r soooooooooooo cute!
Rosie is lookin' good, as always-even after birth!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw:001_wub: so cute


----------

